# Ascii in Zahl



## wasserflasche (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, mit welcher Funktion ich ein Ascii Zeichen in eine Zahl umwandle

Danke!;-) 
Christina


----------



## Ein_Freund (17. Mai 2004)

Mit der Chr() - Funktion...


```
Chr(ASCII_Code)
```


----------



## DrSoong (17. Mai 2004)

Genau die falsche erwischt, *Chr()* wandelt eine ASCII-Zahl in ein Zeichen um. Die andere Funktion (die, die du benötigst), lauter *Asc()*.


Der Doc!


----------



## wasserflasche (18. Mai 2004)

*okay*

danke, hat geklappt..


----------

